
Tesla Reports Record Output, but Cuts Prices, and Its Shares Plunge - SeanBoocock
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/02/business/tesla-sales-price-cut.html
======
sidcool
As a non finance layman, this confounds me. Shouldn't it be a case of
optimism, as price cut indicates potential sales increase? And pardon my
ignorance if I am missing something obvious.

